# house and shutter colors



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

if you want to eliminate green, try a pinkish color (similar to salmon) or go for an off white or light tan color.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

take a few pictures of your place now. upload to photobucket and post pics. i can't speak for everyone but color choices always seem easier with visual aid. www.valspar.com also has a home color builder that lets you plug colors on a few pre built homes.


----------

